# so many June bugs!!!!!



## bonbean01 (Jul 9, 2012)

Our sheep pen is totally being filled with June bugs!!!!  Have never seen anything like this and the sound of all those wings is incredible...the sheep don't mind thank goodness!  Could our strange weather this year be the cause?  They seem to love the sheep pellets and they are mating like crazy..sometimes up to five of them all in a heep doing the deed?  Geeeshhh...should I do something about it or let nature do its thing?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 9, 2012)

LOL we have the same issue! They come out every morning but disappear before afternoon. My sheep hate them, though...they try to run away from them. And it's to the point where my dog won't even go outside to go to the bathroom if she hears one buzzing around!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 10, 2012)

huh...not sure why, but today I don't see any June bugs...short life span?


----------

